# Effexor and adult material



## brok (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear all,

I'm planning to move to Dubai during this year, but I am concerned about a couple of topics.
The first one doesn't worry me that much, but it's always good to know: I've read that owning adult material (aka pron) is illegal in Dubai. Is that true?
Also, I suffer from dysthimia (a type of mild cronic depression), and I've also read that I can't take Effexor or Atarax into Dubai, since it's illegal. That's also true?
Can you help me with this one?

Thanks in advance, 

Brok


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

no porn obviously!!!

drugs

Xpress: My Xpress | Restricted Drugs In The UAE


----------

